# Kontakt "Working On Sample Data Cache. Please Wait..." Message ?



## synthpunk (Oct 22, 2015)

Any seen this and have any thoughts on what it's about ?
Mac, Logic X, K5, 32G ram.

TX


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 23, 2015)

anyone ? TX


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Oct 23, 2015)

AE, if you are on the NI forum, a fellow by the name of Evil Dragon is a scripting export on most things Kontakt.

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 23, 2015)

Cheers Carlos, He is around here too, but I will wait to see what I hear from NI first before bugging him.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 23, 2015)

Could be your antivirus software. This seems to happen quite often on a Mac from what I gather.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 23, 2015)

I must say I never ever saw that message.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 23, 2015)

I've never seen that message before either...does it happen often? What triggers it?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 23, 2015)

Uninstall antivirus, load that Kontakt patch again to check if this is solving the problem.


----------



## kb123 (Oct 23, 2015)

Its a message that can appear on first load of a Kontakt Player library as it builds its cache files for samples


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 23, 2015)

Sure enough removing Sophos did the trick ! 
Although I always feel a bit better with it on.

It was happening when opening a old project in Logic.



sleepy hollow said:


> Uninstall antivirus, load that Kontakt patch again to check if this is solving the problem.


----------



## Lannister (Oct 24, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Sure enough removing Sophos did the trick !
> Although I always feel a bit better with it on.
> 
> It was happening when opening a old project in Logic.



You could add an "exception" in your antivirus to ignore Kontakt or Logic.

I do this in Windows with MS's own antivirus, I add an exception for the DAW executable. I used to get very long load times with Kontakt instruments sometimes before doing this.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah if your AV is set to scan files on open, it's going to slow loading patches in Kontakt tremendously. Disable that feature.

(Also use NOD32 because it's the best )


----------



## Whatisvalis (May 4, 2016)

Just going to resurrect this.

Getting the same message on MAC (no anti virus installed). Trying to load a VE Pro Viframe


----------



## esencia (Jul 2, 2016)

that is happening to me also.. I don´t know why... since one week ago. No antivirus installed.
Any idea?


----------



## samphony (Nov 8, 2016)

hey guys I saw this while loading a VE PRO Vi frame while loading a logic pro project.
Very strange


----------



## gurucomposer (Jan 24, 2017)

I am seeing this now. I have no AV installed. I'm on mac. It's just sitting there. Any ideas?


----------



## brooklynjared (Feb 22, 2017)

gurucomposer said:


> I am seeing this now. I have no AV installed. I'm on mac. It's just sitting there. Any ideas?



Me too. Aargh.


----------



## ZeroZero (Feb 23, 2017)

People might want to know there is a Kontakt update available


----------



## brooklynjared (Mar 2, 2017)

ZeroZero said:


> People might want to know there is a Kontakt update available


I have the update installed. :-(


----------



## samphony (Mar 15, 2017)

I just had this issue today while loading a cue . and its only happening in VEP 6. 
I am on Mac no AV installed. Any idea?


----------



## samphony (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok a Batch Resave did the trick!


----------



## Perry (Jan 15, 2018)

I just had the same problem.What would we do without these blogs? Just installed Avira.Thanks everyone.


----------

